# Laptop Loses Wireless Signal



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, earlier on my sister went to connect the laptop to my wireless network from the kitchen and couldn't connect, however, she was able to connect from the kitchen yesterday without any problems.

When I placed the laptop next to the router it connected to the network fine, however when I moved it it lost the signal.

I placed it next to the router and it connected again with no problems, then when I took it to the kitchen it appeared to maintain the connection until a few minutes later when it lost the connection.

My sister then tried it in her bedroom which is a similar distance away from the router as the kitchen was and it connected no problem with an excellent signal.

The make of the router is an Actiontec GT701-WRU, my sister has taken the laptop out of the house at the moment so I'm not sure what make the network card on it is, but I'll post this when information when I can.

Thanks


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

I am typing this post from the laptop, once again I was able to connect to the router when the laptop was next to the router and when it was in my sisters room.

I ran ipconfig/all and was told that the type was ; Intel PRO/wireless 2200bg.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you have wireless interference or just too much stuff between the machine and the router.

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


If it's a range issue...

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## cadge (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, thank you for your reply, after trying the above I'm pretty sure it's a range issue.

I'm pretty sure its not interference from my cordless phone, as in addition to changing channels to your recommended ones, when the laptop was placed on the living room table (near a cordless phone it got a better signal than when it was in the kitchen.

Out of curiosity, is there any way of telling whether it is the laptop or the router that has a poor range?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's probably a bit of both. Since it's easier to increase the range of a fixed position unit, I typically deal with the router first, normally you can solve range issues at that end.


----------

